# Moving to Spain. Advice needed please



## Joolzy (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi
We are wanting to move to Costa Blanca areas.
Do we need a visa? I have a huge phobia with Snakes so are there areas to avoid? 
We saw a property in Yecla does anyone no of the area please? I love the sea and would love to be close but far enough away to be away from tourists. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You say you are originally from UK so assuming you are a British national you will not require a visa. Snakes are pretty much everywhere in Spain but they are far more scared of you than you are of them. I know people who have lived here for years and have never seen one. Obviously there are more in the campo than in towns and urbanisations.


----------



## Joolzy (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi 
Thankyou. Is Yecla a ok place to live? I have dogs so was worried about snakes with them aswell.
We saw a house in Yecla it has a bit of land.
im british currently living in the UK


----------



## Joolzy (Oct 25, 2015)

Is there any paperwork needed to move to spain. What is the procedure please


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joolzy said:


> Is there any paperwork needed to move to spain. What is the procedure please


*MOVING TO SPAIN – WHAT TO DO & WHEN*


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The first thing to do visit a few times and get a feel for the place. Then maybe rent there for a few months and try it??

Jo xxx


----------



## Joolzy (Oct 25, 2015)

Thankyou everyone. Can anyone recomend the best areas please


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Joolzy said:


> Thankyou everyone. Can anyone recomend the best areas please


You need to look and decide for yourselves really. We've all got different criteria, needs and wants. So the best areas are going to be the ones you find suit you the best. Near a school and fairly close to the sea, but not too many tourists?, Do you need to be near an airport? Will you have a car?? 

Have look at googlemaps and see what areas appear to suit your criteria ???

Jo xxx


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Why Yecla? It's not near the sea. It's an inland town in Murcia, almost in the Alicante region. It's a wine growing area and very Spanish although I think there may be some Brit's and other nationalities now living there. I think I remember seeing a new urbanisation being promoted to "foreigners" some years ago.

Try to rent a place there and see for yourself if its what you want.


----------



## Joolzy (Oct 25, 2015)

Thankyou. Also does anyone no if certain dogs are banned in spain? I have 2 northern inuit dogs a rottweiler and a medium size wolfdog. All castrated and spayed


----------

